# what's the most block you've done in a day?



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

tkle said:


> a veggie burger???


1 Sesame Seed!


The English term sesame traces back to the Arabic simsim, Coptic semsem, and and early Egyptian semsent (the latter being listed in the Ebers Papyrus, a 65-feet-long scroll listing ancient herbs and spices discovered by the famous German Egyptologist, Ebers)


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

toasted?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

organic and raw


----------

